
Google is trying to do to Facebook what Facebook did to Snap - SREinSF
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/07/29/google-is-aping-facebook-features-to-catch-up-in-mobile.html
======
raghavtoshniwal
Clickbait at its worst.

Facebook leveraging its userbase to mimic snapchat stories and Google rolling
out their feed on their mobile app to solve the Google Now vs Google Assistant
dichotomy aren't really similar. Google trying to take on Social Giant
behemoth by making an interactive non-social feed on their mobile app makes
for a nice headline though.

Facebook did not invent pushing people towards their native apps by a long
shot. Most websites with a native app urge their users to download apps for
more engagement. Calling it a Facebook "feature" is laughable.

~~~
superplussed
At least it was clear that it was clickbait before even clicking it. But yeah
that is a cynical article that is really scraping for an angle.

------
nsebban
I have to say I was pretty disappointed at Google for pushing their "use the
iPhone Gmail app" popup to me : They have plenty of data about my usages, and
it was easy enough to figure out I never owned an iPhone, or accessed any of
their services using an iPhone.

------
kronos29296
Somehow I am using more google than facebook (removed the damn bloated app
that eats all the free space on my old phone). Subjectively Google just might
succeed in things like Feed because Facebook is for situations where you want
to know what the other guys around you are doing. Google is about what is
happening generally like news or blog posts or announcements or anything
interesting but not personal.

Can't beat Facebook at social network but at everything else Google can use
similar features to solidify their market.

------
rimher
If this is really what Google is trying to do, it's pointless. Google can't
stop Facebook when it already has 2bln users, plus WhatsApp and Instagram.

There's just no way Google can beat them at their own game.

~~~
netsharc
IMO Facebook is just 9gag now, plus a huge dose of fake news, it's a shitty
forum-type of site like digg or reddit but with terrible UI (here are the top
50 comments, you want the rest, keep clicking "More..."). Nobody shares
anything personal anymore, it's just weblinks and, as I said, 9gag-ish
content, plus people raging on topics like politics. I think the youth are now
sharing their lives through the Snapchat-features of WhatsApp and Instagram,
but lucky for Facebook they also own these 2.

If Google (as rumoured) redesigned their homepage to give you a personalized
"news feed", that will eat Facebook's lunch. They need some social features to
keep people engaged though.

~~~
ClassyJacket
The utility of Facebook outside chat and events is gone. They don't let you
see posts anymore, just "your friend tagged their other friend in this meme".

So much for "connecting people".

~~~
JCzynski
Events is enough to keep people using it, though.

Sometimes I think that the only features FB uses internally are events and
groups. They're the only parts of the site that do what you want them to do
well and intuitively.

------
dqv
After getting that update, I noticed that every news suggestion was something
that interested me and that I'd actually read it. It was eerie, but sort of
satisfying that it wasn't littered with sports or celebrity news or "feel
good" stories like it once was.

------
rakibtg
My opinion on this would be simple. If Google want it to do, then it should do
the way exactly Facebook did to snap, a pixel by pixel copy/paste. Also,
besides facebook there is importance of having another social networking site,
clearly google plus failed, now Google should do it on a new frame.

~~~
JCzynski
Google will never figure out how to do social apps well. They have failed
repeatedly to make anything resembling a good social platform, and the one
that came anywhere close (Google Chat), they killed and replaced with a
succession of moribund, inferior replacements which are all being killed off
in succession. (Hangouts is dead within a year, supposedly; Allo and Duo are
not doing well either, and there's a totally new one coming.)

~~~
lokedhs
It's funny how their replacement are consistently worse than what they
replaced. You mentioned Google Chat, which was pretty great, followed by
Hangouts which I'd still very good (arguably the best one out there that still
exists), but succeeded by something that had no redeeming qualities at all.

Then we have Picasa which was succeeded by Photos. I like to be able to sort
my photos, thanks.

Google Plus still doesn't have a public API.

Do you remember when it was possible to compile an Android application in
seconds? Before you had to spend 30 seconds for Gradle to do absolutely
nothing?

And Google reader was replaced by, well whatever they want you to use instead
is not something I want to use.

------
HugoDaniel
Too big to fail

------
jbverschoor
The next orkut or waves?

